

Tails 1.5 is out - conductor
https://tails.boum.org/news/version_1.5/index.en.html

======
scrupulusalbion
> Install a 32-bit GRUB EFI boot loader. Tails should now start on some
> tablets with Intel Bay Trail processors among others.

If any of the devs are reading this, you have no idea how excited I am at
seeing this. I have a 32-bit EFI Intel tablet that I got for $70 a few months
ago; it has sat around collecting dust simply because I could not find a
actively maintained distro to run on it. I will have to test it to see if it
works properly.

